# IBD info/help needed



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all,
So some of you may know besides my goldens I have a JRT, Sanford. He is 8 1/2 yrs old and 2 years ago he was diagnosed with IBD via intestinal biopsies. He has more of the "upper" kind as he vomits instead of having diarrhea. He has the more severe eosinophilic kind too. We have tried the prescription diet route, tried a few different ones at that! ..it had helped a little but now it is beyond that stage. He had been on pred but that does not agree with him. We have just started him on budesonide. Hoping that helps. I myself am a LVT but we havent really dealt with a IBD case before.. So I am at a loss of what the progression of this disease is truly like and what to look for. I know at this point he is extremely uncomfortable, losing weight and vomiting episodes. He is also losing protein in the most recent bloodwork. So if anyone can help me i would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks in advanced for any help or insight you can give me! He is in the pic below of him and two of my goldens


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping..anyone?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Have you ever tried a raw food diet?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I have not..just prescription diets, multiple ones. My only hesitation is that he vomits..and it's more of an upper IBD so worried that it would require his stomach and small intestines to work really hard to digest the food. Not sure if that is correct in thinking that..he has kind of eaten raw/fresh before when he gets rabbits and he does get quite uncomfortable..of course a whole rabbit is a bit more than what a true, controlled raw diet prepared/provided by me. 

So far he has been on the new meds for 3 days and although no vomiting lately, he stills seems so uncomfortable! Poor guy.


----------

